# turkey spring 2016



## T-dubs-42 (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm new to the turkey hunting scene this year and was wondering where to start scouting. I drew a northern tag for the limited entry hunt. I was thinking the areas around Pineview would be good, but I know a lot of that is private. Any other good places? Nobody has to give up honey-holes or anything but a general direction will definitely help. I'm very willing to put in the miles. Any tips on where to start looking? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jesse123 (Jan 7, 2016)

Before the mobs come and post on here on why you shouldn't ask.... you're in the right area, northern utah has plenty, i have seen plenty of birds on the south side of pine view... nock some doors and you'd be surprised by people letting you use their land. Some will tell you to get the heck out but some won't. theres also a walk in access in huntsville you could check out. PM me and I could probably help ya out a little bit.


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

I recommend looking on the DWR website for the many WMA, walk-in access areas. They are hunted pretty decently, but it can't hurt to check them out. As was mentioned in an earlier post, the birds are up in your neck of the woods.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

T-dubs-42 said:


> I'm new to the turkey hunting scene this year and was wondering where to start scouting. I drew a northern tag for the limited entry hunt. I was thinking the areas around Pineview would be good, but I know a lot of that is private. Any other good places? Nobody has to give up honey-holes or anything but a general direction will definitely help. I'm very willing to put in the miles. Any tips on where to start looking? Thanks in advance.


One of the forks. I think maybe Middle Fork or North Fork. Anyways there's a lot of public land there. It's been a while since I've been up there, but I've heard a few going after them around that area. You'll have to do some research.


----------

